
Grilled by Lawmakers, Big Tech Turns Up the Gaslight - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/technology/big-tech-ceos.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/AF1eb](https://archive.is/AF1eb)

